# Shimano Rarenium 2500 Kurbelspiel?!



## TRANSformator (29. Mai 2010)

Moin,
gestern kam die bestellte 2500er Rarenium. Hatte sie bisher nur im Laden als 4000er probegekurbelt, wo sie einen guten Eindruck machte. Wegen des niedrigen Gewichts habe ich die 2500er nun zu einem guten Kurs online gekauft.
Macht so weit  erwartungsgemäß einen guten Eindruck, allerdings gefällt mir das  Kurbelspiel bei der 2500er gerade mal garnicht.
Deswegen meine Frage an die Leute, die die Rarenium fischen (vll sogar als 2500er): Könntet ihr mal prüfen, ob bei euch ein Kurbelspiel vorhanden  ist, wenn ihr die Kurbel quasi direkt am unteren Ende des Arms (da wo  geschraubt wird) packt? Ich kann die Kurbel dort leicht (wirlich nur  leicht) rein und raus bewegen, als wenn sie nicht ganz fest geschraubt  wäre. Ist sie aber.
Um das zu verdeutlichen, habe ich mal ein Bild angehängt. Wenn ich die Kurbel (dort wo der Pfeil ist) mit zwei Fingern packe, kann ich die Kurbel in Pfeilrichtung *leicht* hin und her bewegen.








Mich wundert das gerade etwas, weil die bisher von mir gelesenen  Aussagen zur Rarenium stets "garkein Kurbelspiel" lauteten. Das Kurbelspiel ist jetzt nicht sonderlich stark ausgeprägt (habe da schon weit schlimmere Wackler gesehen), aber dennoch vorhanden.

Wäge gerade ab, ob ich die Rolle umtauschen soll.

Danke.
Viele Grüße, Daniel


----------



## WallerKalle04 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium 2500 Kurbelspiel?!*

4000er bei mir kein bisschen spiel! auch schon 20-30mal im einsatz gewesen!#h


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium 2500 Kurbelspiel?!*

Bei meiner 3000er war auch kein Spiel.


----------



## Doc Plato (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium 2500 Kurbelspiel?!*

Die Rolle leidet bestimmt an Zinkfieber und Zahnradausfall!  

*duckundwech*


----------



## spinnermarv (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium 2500 Kurbelspiel?!*

hab auch die 2500er und hab vllt. wenns hoch kommt 1/10mm spiel. das find ich ok.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium 2500 Kurbelspiel?!*

Oder er hat solange dran gerissen, bis Spiel da war...
;-))
Sorry, konnt ich mir als Grobmotoriker einfach nicht verkneifen..


----------



## Fury87 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium 2500 Kurbelspiel?!*

Also ich bin auch mehr als Empfindlich was fehler bei Rollen angeht! Und ich habe auch seit letzten Samstag die 2500er Rarenium!

Aber ich muss sagen, dass ich von diesen Fehler den Du beschrieben hast bis jetzt noch nichts von gemerkt habe! 
Auch beim genauen hingucken beim rollen, ist das kein fehler zu sehen!


----------



## Gemini (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium 2500 Kurbelspiel?!*

Ich habe nur eine ungefischte Stradic Ci4 da die der Rarenium aber sehr ähnlich ist, dort ist *minimalst* was zu 'spüren', ebenso bei einer neuen Sustain die ich noch hier hab.

Minimal bewegt sich da überall was würde ich sagen, die Kurbel ist doch ins Getrieberad geschraubt und das sitzt in Kugellagern, 100% fixiert ohne Spiel ist das nicht, soll es wohl auch nicht sein... 

Als Kurbelspiel würde ich bezeichnen, wenn du die Kurbel in der Hand hast und es in beim normalen Kurbelvorgang in beide Richtungen (zuviel) Spiel hat.


----------



## ax300xh (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium 2500 Kurbelspiel?!*

ich hab auch kein spiel in der kurbel


----------



## WaveLord (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium 2500 Kurbelspiel?!*

Hallo,

fisch die 2500er jetzt seit ungefähr mitte letzten Jahres und bei mir bewegt sich da überhaupt nichts.

Würd sie einfach umtauschen..

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Gemini (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium 2500 Kurbelspiel?!*

|uhoh: Ich hab auch mal bei meiner Stella und Twinpower geschaut, mit dem gleichen Ergebnis, *minimalst* spürt man dass sich da was auf der X-Achse bewegt...

Vielleicht kann das ein Maschinen/Metallbauer besser erklären. Aber ich würde sagen dass zwischen Idle und Pinion Gear minimalst Spiel sein muss damit die Teile korrekt funktionieren können.


----------



## spinnermarv (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium 2500 Kurbelspiel?!*

zufällig bin ich industriemechaniker 2. lehrjahr 

ich würde mal behaubten, dass das spiel auf der x-achse so sein soll, da sich die lager ja auch sehr leicht drehen lassen sollen. sorgen würde ich mir machen, wenn man die kurbel seitlich bewegen kann#6


----------



## Gemini (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium 2500 Kurbelspiel?!*



spinnermarv schrieb:


> sorgen würde ich mir machen, wenn man die kurbel seitlich bewegen kann#6



Damit meinst du dann die Y-Achse, angenommen man hält den Rotor fest und bewegt auf Y die Kurbel, oder? Dort will ich auch kein Spiel haben...


----------



## Algon (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium 2500 Kurbelspiel?!*

besteht das Spiel auch wenn du die Kurbel rechts montiert?

MfG Algon


----------



## Khaane (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium 2500 Kurbelspiel?!*

Habe mal bei meinen Shimanos verglichen, also dort ist nur minimalstes Axialspiel feststellbar - In etwa 1/10 - 1/5mm maximal.

Wenn das Achsspiel extrem ausgeprägt ist, wovon ich jetzt mal aus deinen Erläuterungen ausgehe, kann es sehr gut sein, dass evtl. einige Unterlegscheiben des Großrads vergessen wurden.

Am besten die Rolle umtauschen - Bzw. eiert die Rolle nicht minimal wenn du sie kurbelst.


----------



## Algon (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium 2500 Kurbelspiel?!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Mir ist sowieso schleierhaft, warum man eigentlich erstmal an einer Rolle herumdrücken muss?


 
das gehört doch aber zum begrabbeln dazu.

@Daniel 
wieviel Spiel hat sie denn, ein Kugellagerspiel ist normalerweise so gering das es eig. nicht merkbar ist.

MfG Algon


----------



## TRANSformator (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium 2500 Kurbelspiel?!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Oder er hat solange dran gerissen, bis Spiel da war...
> ;-))
> Sorry, konnt ich mir als Grobmotoriker einfach nicht verkneifen..



Nein, habe ich nicht, da ich meine relativ gut ausgebildeten motorischen Fähigkeiten sehr gut kontrollieren kann. Übrigens kommt sowas auch sehr gut bei den Frauen an. Hilft natürlich auch in vielen anderen Situationen. Dir, nach eigener Aussage, Grobmotoriker kann ich daher nur raten: Üben, Üben, Üben.......


----------



## TRANSformator (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium 2500 Kurbelspiel?!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Mir ist sowieso schleierhaft, warum man eigentlich erstmal an einer Rolle herumdrücken muss?



*Ich drücke nicht an einer Rolle rum !!!*
"Rumdrücken" tu ich nur an Druckknöpfen und "ab und an auf der Toilette", aber nicht an Angelrollen, da gibts zumindest bei mir nix zum drücken.

Aber wenn ich eine neue Rolle bekomme, befummel ich die sehr wohl auf Herz und Nieren, dazu gehört auch, dass ich das Kurbelspiel prüfe. Ich verlasse mich nicht ausschließlich auf die Marketingaussagen des Herstellers, sowas würde man dann Industriegläubigkeit nennen.


----------



## TRANSformator (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium 2500 Kurbelspiel?!*

@ all

Ich danke erstmal allen, die mir hier wirklich konstruktive Antworten gegeben haben. Leider war, wie nicht anders zu erwarten, wieder eine Anzahl weniger konstruktiver Postings in Form von Sprüchen und "Ich dreh dir einen Strick"-Postings dabei. Ich habe dieses Thema auch in einem anderen Forum gestartet und dort zwar weniger, dafür aber ausschließlich konstruktive Antworten bekommen. Ich wollte lediglich ein paar konstruktive Meinungen. Schade, dass man sich hier für jede Aussage rechtfertigen muss. Auch wenns hart klingt (ich bin aber einfach ehrlich), für mich wieder ein Beleg dafür, dass das Ab zwar das größte Board ist, leider aber auch das mit der größten Anzahl an unsympatischen Mitgliedern. Das soll absolut keine Beleidigung sein und ist an niemanden persönlich gerichtet, lediglich mein ganz persönlicher Eindruck.

So nun aber zum Thema:
Ich habe weder an der Rolle rumgedrückt, noch rumgerissen. Ich bin ja nun nicht der absolute Rollenneuling und mein technisches Verständnis würde ich mal als überdurchschnittlich bezeichnen. Deswegen ist mir sehr wohl bekannt, dass Gelenke, Getriebe und Lager immer ein gewisses Spiel haben, wie sollen sie sonst auch funktionieren. Ohne "Spiel" lässt sich nichts bewegen. Ich kann aber sehr wohl beurteilen, ob ein vorhandenes Spiel normal ist oder störend auffällt.
Wer richtig gelesen hat, dem sollte aufgefallen sein, dass ich meine 2500er mit einer 4000er aus dem Laden verglichen habe. Bei der 4000er im Laden war außer einem minimalen, der Funktion dienenden Spiel nichts zu spüren, weder im Lauf, noch direkt an der Kurbel.
Bei meiner 2500er ist das völlig anders. Der Getriebelauf an sich ist in Ordnung, ich spüre aber beim Kurbeln ein leichtes Schlagen/Eiern. Man merkt deutlich, dass das von der Kurbel kommt, die deutlich mehr Spiel an der Einschraubung hat als die 4000er im Laden. Sowas kenne ich sonst nicht von Rollen über 100 €.
Deswegen bin ich heute morgen extra nochmal 30 km hin und 30 km (egal, man braucht ja auch noch anderen Kram) zurück zum nächsten Laden gefahren und habe mir ein paar 2500er und 4000er Rareniums angeschaut. Insgesamt 3x2500 und 3x4000er. Bei allen war ein deutlich geringeres Kurbelspiel (so wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe) vorhanden, völlig im Rahmen. Merklich geringer als bei meiner 2500er. Mein Eindruck war also richtig. Die Rolle war übrigens kein Askari oder Moritz Kaki Angebot, sondern stammt von einem ansonsten sehr zuverlässigen und bekannten Händler. Verpackung und Zustand etc lassen auch nicht darauf schließen, dass es sich dabei bereits um einen Rückläufer handelt.
Deswegen werde ich die Rolle nun gegen eine neue Rarenium mit weniger Kurbelspiel tauschen lassen.

Grüße, Daniel


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium 2500 Kurbelspiel?!*



> Dir, nach eigener Aussage, Grobmotoriker kann ich daher nur raten: Üben, Üben, Üben


Jo, dauert halt so lange...

;-))

Nach Deiner jetzigen Beschreibung scheinst Du da ein "Montagsmodell" erwischt zu haben.
Da dürfte dann auch der Umtausch eigentlich kein Problem sein..


----------



## TRANSformator (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium 2500 Kurbelspiel?!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jo, dauert halt so lange...
> 
> ;-))


Und dann auch noch eines der wenigen Dinge, die man nicht für teuer Geld kaufen kann.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nach Deiner jetzigen Beschreibung scheinst Du da ein "Montagsmodell" erwischt zu haben.


Das war ja meine Vermutung, sicher weiß ich das nach dem praktischen Vergleich im Laden nun auch. Die *konstruktiven* Aussagen hier im Thread bestätigen das ja auch.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da dürfte dann auch der Umtausch eigentlich kein Problem sein..


Dürfte kein Problem sein, im Notfall gäbe es ja sonst auch noch das Rückgaberecht.


----------



## Khaane (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium 2500 Kurbelspiel?!*

Hört sich nach ein oder zwei fehlenden Unterlegscheiben des Großrads - Kann passieren, sollte aber eigentlich nicht. 

Hättest du eine Red Arc gekauft, wäre das nicht passiert - Ich habs doch gleich gesagt.


----------



## Algon (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium 2500 Kurbelspiel?!*



Khaane schrieb:


> Hättest du eine Red Arc gekauft, wäre das nicht passiert - Ich habs doch gleich gesagt.


 
Du meinst, bei der wären 1-2mm Spiel mehr nicht aufgefallen.
und ganz schnell wech!!!!

MfG Algon


----------



## donlotis (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium 2500 Kurbelspiel?!*

Ich würde sie auch erstmal umtauschen.

Gruß donlotis


----------



## TRANSformator (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium 2500 Kurbelspiel?!*

Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, ich habe extra mal gegen eine 3000er Red Arc verglichen, die schon seit ein paar Jahren in Benutzung ist, ums mal auf die Spitze zu treiben. Wollte das nur hier eigentlich nicht erwähnen, sonst muss man hier noch irgendwen wieder von den Barrikaden holen.
Die Red Arc hat zwar am Kurbelknauf mehr Spiel, aber an der Problemstelle (da wo sie eingesteckt ist)  hat sie weniger Spiel als die "Montags-Rarenium", trotz Steckkurbel.

Edit: Ich hab hier jetzt nur das Kurbelspiel verglichen. Ich habe ansonsten keinen Vergleich angestellt.


----------



## Nolfravel (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium 2500 Kurbelspiel?!*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Bei meiner 3000er war auch kein Spiel.


 

Uns ist es immer noch nicht:q


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## TRANSformator (24. August 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium 2500 Kurbelspiel?!*

So mal ein kleines Update:

Nachdem ich dann nach dem Tausch eine Rarenium mit normalem Kurbelspiel in der Hand hatte, war ab Anfang Juni dann erstmal alles in Ordnung. Wirklich schöne Rolle.

Um das direkt klarzustellen: Ich gehe mit meinen Sachen sehr pfleglich um, halte alles gut sauber. An der Rarenium wurde von mir bis heute außer der Schraube für die Wartungsöffnung keine Schraube auch nur angefasst. Wie in der Bedienungsanleitung empfohlen, bekam die Rolle vor jedem zweiten Einsatz einen Tropfen des Shimano-Öls. Gefischt wurde damit behutsam, ausschließlich kleine Köder an relativ leichter Rute. Große Fische wurden damit leider auch noch nicht gefangen und Hänger löse ich sowieso grundsätzlich nie über die Rolle. Die Rolle stammt übrigens auch nicht von irgendeinem Hinterhof, sondern von einem auch hier im Board vertretenen, seriösen und bekannten gewerblichen Händler.

Nach ca. einem Monat kam dann im Juli das erste kleine Problem und zwar ein leichtes Laufgeräusch des Schnurlaufröllchens. Dies bekam auch ein Boardi hier aus dem Forum mit. Schnurlaufröllchen war absolut sauber. Nach einem Tropfen Öl ist das Geräusch bis heute verschwunden. Also halb so schlimm, dennoch erwähnenswert.

Nun aber das größere Problem. Seit gestern macht die Rolle plötzlich ein deutliches schleifendes Geräusch, welches direkt aus dem Getriebe stammt. Das Geräusch ist hauptsächlich zu hören, zu Spüren ist es nur leicht. Das Geräusch ist nicht stetig über die ganze Kurbelumdrehung zu hören, sondern vielmehr nur an einer Stelle. Das Lager am Großrad ist sauber, auch ein Tropfen Öl in die Wartungsöffnung brachte nichts. Mehr kann man nicht dazu sagen, ohne die Rolle zu öffnen.

Ich würde sie ja aufschrauben und der Sache auf den Grund gehen, irgendwie seh ich es aber auch nicht ein. Nachdem die Erste ja mit Mordskurbelspiel quasi schon im Verkaufszustand Müll war, spackt die Zweite nun nach 3 Monaten ohne große Belastung und pfleglicher Behandlung rum. Bei einer 40 € Rolle würde ich das hier garnicht erwähnen, sie aufschrauben und das Problem wenn möglich beheben. Bei einer Rolle für um die 170 € erwarte ich dann aber doch etwas mehr, da will ich eben nicht erstmal die neue Rolle umtauschen müssen und dann mit dem neuen Stück nach 3 Monaten die nächsten Probleme haben.

Hat sowas schonmal jemand bei der Rarenium gehabt oder davon gehört?

Wie geht man bei den Shimanos am Besten damit um? Mit dem antiklangsamen Service habe ich schon mal Bekanntschaft gemacht.....das würde ich gern vermeiden. Wenn ich mich an den Laden wende, wird die Rolle wahrscheinlich eh nicht direkt getauscht, sondern landet beim Service, was dann wieder lange dauern kann. Gerade jetzt, wo ich wirklich mal Zeit für die Angelei hab, sehr ärgerlich.

Grüße, Daniel


----------



## Chrizzi (24. August 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium 2500 Kurbelspiel?!*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> An der Rarenium wurde von mir bis heute außer der Schraube für die Wartungsöffnung keine Schraube auch nur angefasst. Wie in der Bedienungsanleitung empfohlen, bekam die Rolle vor jedem zweiten Einsatz einen Tropfen des Shimano-Öls.



Ich habe meine Rarenium nun ca. ein halbes Jahr - keine Probleme damit. Ich habe auch nie ein Tropfen ÖL ins Getriebe getan, da gehört Fett rein. Es ist auch nicht sonderlich super, das Fett im Getriebe mit dem beiliegenden Öl wegzuverdünnen. 

Ich würde die Rolle entweder beim Händler mit Shimano Service abgeben, oder selbst zerlegen. Vermutlich ehr zweiteres, da das deutlich schneller geht. 
Getriebe ordenlich entfetten, falls neues Fett reinkommen soll. Wenn du Shimano Fett hast, muss nicht alles alte Fett raus, aber mischen würde ich verschiedene Fette/Öle nicht.


----------



## TRANSformator (24. August 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium 2500 Kurbelspiel?!*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Rarenium nun ca. ein halbes Jahr - keine Probleme damit. Ich habe auch nie ein Tropfen ÖL ins Getriebe getan, da gehört Fett rein. Es ist auch nicht sonderlich super, das Fett im Getriebe mit dem beiliegenden Öl wegzuverdünnen.
> 
> Ich würde die Rolle entweder beim Händler mit Shimano Service abgeben, oder selbst zerlegen. Vermutlich ehr zweiteres, da das deutlich schneller geht.
> Getriebe ordenlich entfetten, falls neues Fett reinkommen soll. Wenn du Shimano Fett hast, muss nicht alles alte Fett raus, aber mischen würde ich verschiedene Fette/Öle nicht.



Ich bin hier im Board ja einer der Rollen-Selbstwarter. Damit habe ich in der Regel aber auch kein Problem, in diesem Fall aber schon:

1. Der Preis. Bei günstigen Rollen ist das nach einer gewissen Zeit ok, da weiß ich, dass sowas kommen kann. Bei der Arc macht man das idealerweise ja noch vor dem ersten Einsatz.
Gerade das ist doch aber eines der Hauptargumente mit denen die besseren Shimanos in der Regel punkten (sollten): Eben von Werk aus vernünftig gefettet, auf längere Zeit wartungsarm und problemlos. Von außen macht die Rarenium auch so einen Eindruck, wie es innen aussieht, kann ich ohne Aufschrauben nicht beurteilen.

2. In der Bedienungsanleitung steht glasklar, wie man die Rolle zu pflegen hat, nämlich vor jedem zweiten Einsatz mit einem Tropfen Shimano-Öl in die Wartungsöffnung. Meine Meinung dazu sieht ähnlich aus wie deine. Öl im Getriebe und damit dünneres Fett kann nicht ideal sein. Darüber braucht man hier aber nicht diskutieren....wenn die Experten von Shimano die Wartung mit dem Öl vorschreiben, mach ich das natürlich genau so. Wird ja das Beste sein.

Aus diesen Gründen möchte ich eigentlich nicht Aufschrauben, auch weil gerade Shimano soviel Wert darauf legt, dass die Rollen nur in den Servicecentern aufgeschraubt werden.
Schließlich habe ich relativ viel Geld dafür bezahlt und die Rolle ordnungsgemäß nach Vorschrift und Empfehlung benutzt und gepflegt. Wenn das Ding dann nach 3 Monaten schlapp macht....#c. Von der ersten Montagsrolle mal garnicht zu sprechen.
Ehrlich gesagt möcht ich die Rarenium garnicht mehr haben....sicherlich spielt da ne Menge Pech und vll auch der Zufalle eine Rolle, aber bisher habe ich bis auf die 3 Monate schönem Fischen nur schlechte Erfahrungen mit dem Teil gemacht.

Morgen werd ich wohl mal den Händler kontaktieren.


----------



## Chrizzi (25. August 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium 2500 Kurbelspiel?!*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> 2. *In der Bedienungsanleitung steht glasklar, wie man die Rolle zu pflegen hat, nämlich vor jedem zweiten Einsatz mit einem Tropfen Shimano-Öl in die Wartungsöffnung. *Meine Meinung dazu sieht ähnlich aus wie deine. Öl im Getriebe und damit dünneres Fett kann nicht ideal sein. Darüber braucht man hier aber nicht diskutieren....wenn die Experten von Shimano die Wartung mit dem Öl vorschreiben, mach ich das natürlich genau so. Wird ja das Beste sein.



Das steht da bestimmt auch auf deutsch in der Anleitung oder?

In den Abu Baitcaster Anleitungen steht auch totaler Mist drin...

Ich würde da niemals Öl reingeben, auch wenn es da so in der Anleitung steht. Wenn man mal 3 Wochen jeden Tag zum Angeln kommt, ist das Fett doch komplett weg und du hast nur noch Öl im Getriebe. 

Was Shimano Europe sich hier mit uns erlaubt ist eh so eine Sache für sich. In der Stella Anleitung steht auch sowas wie "darf nicht nass werden" drin. Da kann man sich ja denken was das für Experten sind - ich angel doch nicht in der Wüste.


----------



## TRANSformator (25. August 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium 2500 Kurbelspiel?!*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Das steht da bestimmt auch auf deutsch in der Anleitung oder?
> 
> In den Abu Baitcaster Anleitungen steht auch totaler Mist drin...
> 
> ...



Mir brauchst du das nicht erzählen, ich weiß das. Ebenso ist für mich diese Wartungsöffnung ein überflüssiges Teil. Und natürlich hat die Rolle nicht mehrmals in der Woche Öl bekommen. Alles im Rahmen. In dem kleinen Fläschchen ist ja garnicht soviel drin, das hätte ich dann ja schon leer.

Auf der anderen Seite: Angenommen Rolle ist wegen Problem beim Service. Fragt der "Techniker", ob auch nach Bedienungsanleitung Öl in die Wartungsöffnung gegeben wurde. Haste dich dann nicht an die Bedienungsanleitung gehalten, kann man dir auch wieder ans Bein pissen. Ist doch "Schmu", solange man sich an die Bedienungsanleitung hält, machste zumindest nichts falsch. 80% der Angler haben von der Rollematerie und der Fettdiskussion garkeine Ahnung und wollen damit auch garnichts zu tun haben, die machen das einfach so, wie es in der blöden Anleitung steht.

Nun egal, wir wissen ja noch garnicht, obs ne Fettgeschichte ist. Zuviel Öl kann nicht drin sein, ist nicht viel aus dem Fläschchen raus. Werde berichten, wenns was Neues gibt.


----------



## Mocce (25. August 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium 2500 Kurbelspiel?!*

Grüß dich,

wie oft hast du ungefähr mit der Rolle geangelt in den 3 Monaten? Ich kann mir schwer vorstellen das ohne schwere Köder bzw. intensivste Nutzung da irgendwas passiert, da ich stelbst solch eine besitze und die trotz harten Einsätzen bisher tadellos läuft.

Allerdings scheint es als sei die Fertigung ungenau wenn ich das von dir so lese.

Meine hatte 1 Beilagscheibe zu viel am Hauptzahnrad (dort wo man die Kurbel einschraubt) hatte, wurde sie vor dem ersten Angeln zerlegt, nachgefettet und zusammengesetzt. Lief danach um Welten besser, weil zuerst kein Spiel vorhanden und die Kurbel teils schwerer zu drehen war musste dieser "Eingriff" sein. Ein Blick in die Rarenium verrät auch, die Rolle hat nur die "notwendigsten" Teile verbaut, was sich aber in eine einfache Wartung niederschlägt.

Die Rolle hat auch schon einiges mitgemacht, ich kann wirklich behaupten ich bin nicht zaghaft damit umgegangen. Und das Getriebe ist nach wie vor einwandfrei. (Hauptzahnrad hat schwarze Beschichtung...ka was das ist, aber scheint gut zu sein)

Das mit dem Schnurlaufröllchen ist quasi "normal" bei den Shimanos und braucht ab und an etwas Öl, egal welches Modell.

Falls du Ahnung hast von der Materie könntest du evtl. reinsehn ob etwas nicht passt (evtl. läuft sie trocken, oder zu viel Abrieb usw...)

Anderenfalls, die einfache Methode, ab zum Service und laaange warten.


Die Rarenium ist Leichtbau, auch beim Getriebe, die schwarze Beschichtung mag zwar ok sein, aber falls ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe, ist das Zahnrad aus Alu bzw. Alu Legierung...sowas hält nicht so lange.

Die Rolle welche wohl das langlebigste Getriebe hat, gibt es leider erst in der Größe 4000. Shimano Stella SW 4000PG (aus Japan). Das hat allerdings auch seinen Preis.
Das Ding bekommt man dafür aber in heimischen Gewässern quasi nicht kaputt.

Oder die andere Variante, günstige Rollen wie Exage/Seido oder Red Arc usw... fischen bis die kaputt sind und dann ohne Reue wegwerfen und die nächste.


----------



## TRANSformator (25. August 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium 2500 Kurbelspiel?!*

In der Materie kenn ich mich aus, am Zerlegen wird es nicht scheitern.....ich hab schon soviele OPs durchgeführt, dass ich die garnicht mehr zählen kann. Um den eigentlichen Vorgang der Wartung gehts mir hier auch nicht, das stellt kein Problem dar, wenn ich es denn möchte.
Mir gings mehr darum, ob andere Leute auch schon negative Erfahrungen mit der Rarenium gemacht haben. Wenn man nun so überwiegend negative Erfahrungen damit gemacht hat wie ich, neigt man schnell dazu, diese Rolle einfach zu verteufeln und für Müll zu erklären. Diesen Fehler möchte ich aber nicht machen, deswegen würde ich gern die Erfahrung anderer Leute hören und mir so ein möglichst objektives Bild zu bilden. Denn die Rarenium gefällt mir vom Prinzip her gut, wenn sie denn funktioniert. Daran hapert es bei mir ja noch|uhoh:.

Und genau darum gehts hier. Die Rolle ist drei Monate alt und im Grunde schon die Zweite, weil die erste Murks war. Bei dir scheint die Rolle ja im Auslieferzustand auch Probleme gemacht zu haben, so dass man da erstmal nachhelfen musste.
Genau das ist doch in der Regel aber eine der wesentlichen Stärken der Shimanos. Bei der Rarenium scheinen die Abweichungen bei der Fertigung für Shimano-Verhältnisse recht hoch. Hatte hier im Board schon mal was gelesen, dass eine Neu-Rarenium ausgetauscht werden musste.

Selbstwarterei schön und gut. Nach reger Benutzung bekommt jede Shimano auch von mir ihre verdiente Wartung. Aber nach 3 Monaten ist diese Zeitpunkt eigentlich noch nicht gekommen. Deswegen fang ich da die Selbstwarterei garnicht erst an, für 170 € möcht ich bei einer (fast) neuen Rolle nicht erst noch selbst nachhelfen.

Mit der Red Arc möchte ich eigentlich ungern vergleichen, schließlich gibts für den Preis einer Rarenium fast 3 Red Arcs. Davon habe ich auch einige, aber wie gesagt, da ist für mich kein Vergleich zulässig.

Gefischt wurde mit der Rarenium übrigens so 3-4 Mal pro Woche auf die drei Monate verteilt. Als Leichtbaurolle ist die Rolle prädestiniert für lichte Spinnruten. Und genau da wurde sie eingesetzt: Leichtes Spinnangeln mit kleinen Wobblern und Gummis unter 10 cm an maximal 10 gr Köpfen. Eben typische Sommerköder. Große Fische wurden mit der Rolle auch nicht gedrillt, ein paar kleine Hechte, Barsche und Zander. Hänger löse ich sowieso nie über die Rolle, sondern immer durch Wickeln der Schnur auf einen dicken Messergriff. Die Belastung also eher unterdurchschnittlich und absolut im Rahmen.


----------



## Gemini (25. August 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium 2500 Kurbelspiel?!*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Das steht da bestimmt auch auf deutsch in der Anleitung oder?



Das steht auch genau so in allen Anleitungen für den amerikanischen Markt in Englisch, Spanisch, Französisch und Portugiesisch, hab noch mal bei einer Stradic Ci4 und Sustain Anleitung geschaut.

Meint ihr das dieses Feature einfach nur ein Feature ohne wirklichen Nutzen ist weil sich das Öl negativ auf die Fettung auswirkt? 

Noch was, hier wird ja immer direkt mit dem erhobenen Zeigefinger gewedelt wenn jemand seine Rollen selbst aufschraubt und wartet von wegen Garantie und Blah...

In den Anleitungen gibt es auch noch zwei Abschnitte die die Selbstwartung zum Thema habben. Es wird lediglich empfohlen, die Wartung und Reparatur durch ein Shimano Servicecenter durchführen zu lassen (einmal im Jahr, ha ha). 

Auch steht in den Garantiebestimmungen nichts darüber, dass es zu einem evtl. Verfall der Garantie kommt wenn die Rolle vom Eigentümer geöffnet wurde.


----------



## Denni_Lo (25. August 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium 2500 Kurbelspiel?!*

Im Gegtriebe ist kein Öl drin vom Werk aus, sondern Fett. Kippst Du jetzt Öl nach, verdrängt das Öl das Fett...


----------



## Gemini (25. August 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium 2500 Kurbelspiel?!*

Ja, hört sich logisch an, aber warum empfehlen die das dann genauso?


----------



## Algon (25. August 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium 2500 Kurbelspiel?!*

Hallo,

in diesem Fall verdrengt das Öl nicht das Fett, es vermischt sich damit.
Es soll auch nur reingemacht werden, wenn die Rolle schwerer geht. 
Öl im Fett "verdunstet" mit der Zeit und das Fett wird hart, und soll mit dem Öl wieder "flüssiger" werden.

MfG Algon


----------



## Denni_Lo (25. August 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium 2500 Kurbelspiel?!*



Algon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> in diesem Fall verdrengt das Öl nicht das Fett, es vermischt sich damit.
> Es soll auch nur reingemacht werden, wenn die Rolle schwerer geht.
> ...



Tut es nicht, kan es auch nicht. Eine homogene Mischung kannst so auf keinen Fall herstellen.


----------



## angelpfeife (25. August 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium 2500 Kurbelspiel?!*

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass das Öl echt was bringt. Meine Stradic gtm-rb z.B hakte schon nach nem Monat immer an der selben Stelle. Ein bisschen Öl rein und dann gings wieder. Das Problem trat erst wieder nach einem Jahr auf und seit dem fische ich sie ein weiteres Jahr ohne Probleme. Kann also doch was bringen.|rolleyes


----------



## Algon (25. August 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium 2500 Kurbelspiel?!*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Tut es nicht, kan es auch nicht. Eine homogene Mischung kannst so auf keinen Fall herstellen.



Tut es doch.........


MfG Algon


----------



## Denni_Lo (25. August 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium 2500 Kurbelspiel?!*



Algon schrieb:


> Tut es doch.........
> 
> 
> MfG Algon



Na das wil ich aber bewiesen haben. Meine Chemiker lachen sich jetzt schon schlapp.


----------



## Algon (25. August 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium 2500 Kurbelspiel?!*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Meine Chemiker lachen sich jetzt schon schlapp.



geht das schon wieder los? Meine Chemiker..............|uhoh:
Da brauch ich nichts beweisen. Wenn man Öl (das passende) zu alten Fett gibt wird diese Fett wieder "flüssiger".
Sagen *MEINE* Schlosser.

Wir reden hier über Angelrollen, und dafür reicht das.


MfG Algon


----------



## Denni_Lo (25. August 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium 2500 Kurbelspiel?!*



Algon schrieb:


> geht das schon wieder los? Meine Chemiker..............|uhoh:
> Da brauch ich nichts beweisen. Wenn man Öl (das passende) zu alten Fett gibt wird diese Fett wieder "flüssiger".
> Sagen *MEINE* Schlosser.
> 
> ...



Doll... nur verbinden wird sich der Kram nicht, sollten aber Deine Schlosser wissen, genau so wie meine es bereits wissen, nur haben die in den seltensten Fällen mit solchen Problemen zu kämpfen.


----------



## WickedWalleye (25. August 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium 2500 Kurbelspiel?!*

Bei mir hat sich das gelegentliche (wirklich SELTEN und nur bei BEDARF ein paar WENIGE Tropfen) Ölen mit dem Shimanozeug bewährt.
Ob sich das jetzt "verbindet" oder wasweissich ist mir letztendlich egal. Es funktioniert doch. Hält i.d.R auch lange vor.
Wenn das Fett erhärtet läuft die Rolle immer schwerer an, auch bei Rollen, die schon länger auf Lager liegen helfen ein paar Tropfen direkt nach dem Kauf und die Rolle dreht wie Butter.

Wenn das irgendwann nicht mehr hilft, weil das Öl das Fett verdrängt hat, oder weshalb auch immer -> Shimano-Service, 15 EUR.

Teurere Shim.Rollen lassen sich bis aufs Laufröllchen eh kaum selber warten, da die Achse mittels einem winzigen Stift am Rotor fixiert ist, das geht nur mit Spezialwerkzeug auf.


----------



## Algon (25. August 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium 2500 Kurbelspiel?!*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Doll... nur verbinden wird sich der Kram nicht.....


Wieso wird denn altes, trockenes Fett "flüssiger", wenn man das "richtige Öl" hinzugibt ?


----------



## Denni_Lo (25. August 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium 2500 Kurbelspiel?!*

Nur solange man das ganze weiterrührt bleibt auch die Viskosität erhalten, wen man die Rolle wieder für einige Zeit weglegt trennt sich das Öl vom Fett.


----------



## Algon (25. August 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium 2500 Kurbelspiel?!*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Nur solange man das ganze weiterrührt bleibt auch die Viskosität erhalten, wen man die Rolle wieder für einige Zeit weglegt trennt sich das Öl vom Fett.



Ahhhh, das hört sich aber schon ganz anders an........
Das machen aber alle Fette, welche schneller und welche langsamer. Aus diesem Grund werden Fette ja auch hart und können dann durch das "*richtige*" Öl wieder "flüssiger" gemacht werden.

MfG Algon


----------



## Denni_Lo (25. August 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium 2500 Kurbelspiel?!*

Ich hatte ja auch gesagt das der Effekt nicht von dauer ist, die wenigsten Fette und Öle lassen sich miteinander verbinden


----------



## Algon (25. August 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium 2500 Kurbelspiel?!*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja auch gesagt das der Effekt nicht von dauer ist, die wenigsten Fette und Öle lassen sich miteinander verbinden


Es geht ja auch nicht primär darum Fette und Öle zu mischen, sonder darum, das in Fetten enthaltene Öl nach der "Verdunstung" zu ersetzen bzw dem Fett wieder zuzuführen ist.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, das dieses Shimano Öl ein Bestandteil des Shimanorollenfettes ist.

MfG Algon


----------



## WickedWalleye (25. August 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium 2500 Kurbelspiel?!*

Nun, irgendwie funktioniert es aber, so wie Shimpanso sich das ausgedacht hat. Selbst wenn man sich überlegt, daß das ja theoretisch Mist sein muß. |supergri

Oder gibt's da irgendwelche Einwände?

Die haben auch Ingeneure da, die sich den Quatsch ausdenken.  Hoffe ich zumindest. Vielleicht arbeiten da auch nur ein paar angelnde Hobbybastler, wer weiß?


----------



## angelpfeife (25. August 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium 2500 Kurbelspiel?!*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Vielleicht arbeiten da auch nur ein paar angelnde Hobbybastler, wer weiß?


Bei manchem Zeug von denen Frag ich mich ob die Hobbybastler überhaupt angeln:q


----------



## WickedWalleye (25. August 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium 2500 Kurbelspiel?!*

Das frage ich mich bei Hobbybastlern sowieso immer.


----------



## Mocce (25. August 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium 2500 Kurbelspiel?!*

@Wickedwalleye

Das von dir so genannte Spezialwerkzeug (0,9mm Inbus) gibt es in fast jedem Baumarkt für 3-5 Euro. Damit öffnet man auch die von dir sogenannten teureren Shimanos recht einfach.

Ob das Öl das Fett nun verdrängt hat oder was auch immer, durch ein kurzes öffnen der Rolle könnte man Klarheit schaffen was da nicht in Ordnung ist.

Eine Rolle welche ca. 40 Mal gefischt wurde sollte noch nicht den Geist aufgeben, auch nicht wenn hin und wieder ein Tröpfchen Öl zugefügt wurde, so wie es in der Anleitung steht.

Jede Rolle produziert Abrieb im Getriebe. Mit meiner Rarenium hatte ich das Problem bisher noch nicht zum Glück, aber kann natürlich sein das deine aus welchem Grund auch immer sehr viel davon produziert hat und sich das in Geräuschen niederschlägt.


----------



## Nolfravel (25. August 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium 2500 Kurbelspiel?!*

Moin,


Ich fisch meine Rarenium jetzt seit November 2009.
Davor war sie Truttenangeln mit Uli, also nicht nicht ganz zimperliches fischen:q.


Die läuft, keine Probleme mit.
Mittlerweile muss wohl mal neues Fett rein, muss wegen meiner Technium eh nocheinmal zu HAV.



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Gummischuh (25. August 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium 2500 Kurbelspiel?!*

Moin Jan

Öhm...., das is jetzt aber nicht Dein Ernst, oder ?*g*
Warum muss in eine Rolle, die läuft und keine Probleme macht, "wohl mal neues Fett rein" ?
Und wat is los mitter Technium ? ....Na ? ...Na ? Raus mit der Sprache !
Kauf Dir bloooß mal 'ne vernünftige Rolle


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. August 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium 2500 Kurbelspiel?!*

Weil Jan-Peter die nicht so wirklich gepflegt hat, d.h. bisher gar nichts geölt oder gefettet hat. Jan-Peter konnte das kaum merken, nur ich habe ihn darauf hingewiesen, dass die Rolle manchmal etwas Öl mag.

Ich hatte bei einer Rolle mal Shimanofett dabei. Wenn man das in die Rollen einbringt, dann laufen sie etwas "satter." Das Shimanofett hat bei meiner Infinity dafür gesorgt, dass sie in Verbindung mit etwas Shimanoöl allerbest läuft.

Ich öle meine Rolle von Zeit zu Zeit. Wenn ich eine Woche intensiv fische, dann bekommen sie vorher 2 Tropfen und hinterher auch und alles ist gut.


----------



## Jason V (25. August 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium 2500 Kurbelspiel?!*

Fische die 2500er Rarenium seid letztes Jahr. Gleich nachdem sie auf dem Markt gekommen ist. Nutze sie zum Wobbeln auf Zander und Hecht (95er Squad Minnow, Lucky Craft Pointer) und hab damit noch gar keine Probleme gehabt. Läuft wie neu.
Ne 4000er Rarenium hab ich zum Zandern mit Gummi. Gefischt wird die hauptsächlich mit 31gr Jigs.
Läuft seid Ende der Schonzeit ebenfalls ohne Probleme.
Gefischt wird mit den beiden 2-4 mal pro Woche.


----------



## Khaane (25. August 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium 2500 Kurbelspiel?!*

Ich vertraue diesem "Ölgetunke" von Shimano nicht, deshalb wurde auch jede Shimano von mir, direkt nach dem Kauf komplett entfettet und mit dem Hot Sauce Kit neu eingeschmiert.

Die Wartungsluke bleibt auch schön zu, da braucht die nächste Zeit kein Öl oder Fett mehr ran. 

PS: Mit dem Shimano-Öl habe ich letztens die Verschraubung der IKEA-Gartenmöbel eingeschmiert, dafür reicht das Nähmaschinenöl gerade.


----------



## Ikonengolf (29. August 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium 2500 Kurbelspiel?!*

Hallo Khaane ,

hab` mir jetzt mal aus USA (e**y.com) so eine Quantum Chilli Soße geordert...  
Hast Du evtl. `nen Tip wo es evtl. Tutorials oder Videos gibt für das Öffnen der gebräuchlichsten Rollen (Daiwa, Shimano, etc.) 
Daaanke schon mal für Deine Hilfe. #6
Ist schon schaaade das selbst die edlen teuren Rollen unzureichend geschmiert das Werk verlassen wo `ne Top Schmierung net mal `n Euro kost` ;+   

Thx,  Ciao und Petri ...   |wavey:  #6  :vik:


----------



## Nolfravel (29. August 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium 2500 Kurbelspiel?!*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Moin Jan
> 
> Öhm...., das is jetzt aber nicht Dein Ernst, oder ?*g*
> Warum muss in eine Rolle, die läuft und keine Probleme macht, "wohl mal neues Fett rein" ?
> ...


 

Zur Rarenium: Wie Uli schon sagte.
Aber mal ganz ehrlich: Ich hab die seit November komplett durchgefischt.
Bei -10grad, bei knappen 40grad.
Schnee, Regen, Sonne.
Ist doch schon verständlich, dass da dann nach mehr als einem jahr dauerbetrieb ohne jegliche Wartung, mal neues fett rein muss, oder?

Technium: Schnurlaufröllchen schrott.

Wahrscheinlich durch eigenes Aufschrauben geschrotet, oder durch das Salzwasserbad bei meiner erstern Mefo auf der neuen Combo:m


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Gummischuh (29. August 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium 2500 Kurbelspiel?!*

Jan Peter, ...das mit dem Ernst der nicht Deiner war, da wollte ich doch nur n'büschn rumfrozzeln wegen Deiner Arctipathie, und weil Du nu selbst von "Rollenstress" sprachst. Also, nix Ernstes
Und das mit der Rolle, die supi läuft aber mal 'ne neue Fettung bräuchte, das las sich lediglich leicht wiedersprüchlich.
Und natürlich muss hi und da und dann und wann mal der eine oder andere Tropfen Öl verölt werden.
Und......Petri zur Forelle

#h


----------



## Nolfravel (30. August 2010)

*AW: Shimano Rarenium 2500 Kurbelspiel?!*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Jan Peter, ...das mit dem Ernst der nicht Deiner war, da wollte ich doch nur n'büschn rumfrozzeln wegen Deiner Arctipathie, und weil Du nu selbst von "Rollenstress" sprachst. Also, nix Ernstes
> Und das mit der Rolle, die supi läuft aber mal 'ne neue Fettung bräuchte, das las sich lediglich leicht wiedersprüchlich.
> Und natürlich muss hi und da und dann und wann mal der eine oder andere Tropfen Öl verölt werden.
> Und......Petri zur Forelle
> ...


 

Alles hübsch|supergri.

Die Forelle ist zwar schon vom Frühjahr 2009 und der folgten schon etliche Andere, aber trotzdem, Petri Dank#h.



Gruß Jan Peter


----------

